# PCOS natural remedies



## heathernicolec (Feb 17, 2011)

Husband and I have been trying to have a baby for years now, even before we got married stopped taking bcp in dec 2007 and have had no luck. I went to the doctor a couple times in 08 and 09 but they were never able to help... could not figure out what was wrong, then in 10 went to new doc and right away he knew what it was, started taking metformin for 9 months and still not ovulating. So now I'm going to start taking clomid when I start my new cycle also had to start taking prenatal vitamins which make me extremely nauseous. Just wondering if there is a better way I can go all the pills make me sick and my doc just tells me to switch brands.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

I am taking Preg Vit5 (1 in am 1 in pm). I find even though it says take on empty stomach before breakfast I have to do their alternative and take it an hour after breakfast. I have found that all vitamins make me nauseous if I haven't eaten (unless I take at bedtime). What dose of Metformin are you on? I am on 1000mg every 12h. I was also taking chromium picolinate and b complex.

I am waiting for my cycles to regulate right now since mc. Still waiting for first post mc cycle.


----------



## Rachelette (Dec 7, 2010)

We were TTC for just over 2 years and received a PCOS diagnosis in September 2010 after undergoing a battery of tests. MD put me on metformin which gave me my cycle back and then we tried naturally, and conceived, but the pregnancy wasn't viable as my progesterone levels were too low. So my MD had us do a cycle of Chlomid (2 nice fat follicles) with an HCG trigger shot, IUI followed by prometrium, but nothing. She suggested I do an endometrial biopsy which I did.

The IUI was really stressful for me, so I started asking about CAM/alternatives. I heard so many anecdotes about Vitex (also known as Chasteberry or Angus castus), that I figured it was worth a try. I also added a Magnesium and B6 supplement to my prenatal regimen and my metformin and started doing acupuncture. I was taking flax seed oil as well. We also started to use Pre-Seed "fertility friendly" lubricant for sexytimes. The suggestions I didn't take were to take Evening Primrose oil and get Mayan massage (primarily because I didn't find a practitioner nearby).

My understanding is that Vitex actually helps restore your body's natural hormonal balance caused by PCOS and other fertility issues. It is not immediate--it often takes about 6 months to fix things--but then they are fixed rather than masked. The flax and evening primrose oil have GLA which helps produce prostaglandins, the B6 helps to regulate your estrogen levels and the magnesium helps your blood flow and helps with your body use calcium more effectively. I was also told that drinking a couple cups of green tea each day helps sperm motility and makes your cervical mucous more conducive to baby-making.

The acupuncture was wonderful, in part because I love my practitioner who is so kind and supportive, and I know my stress levels calmed down a lot because of my time with her. I started it after I had most likely conceived, so I don't know if it helped maintain the pregnancy, but it definitely made me feel much better and more cared for than I had with my RE.

And we just got our BFP last Tuesday, confirmed by blood test and sonogram. The embryo is measuring at 6 weeks and a day and we're so happy. But we're also apprehensive about making sure we create the healthiest environment for the pregnancy to develop, so we are continuing with the acupuncture, have stopped the Vitex and are continuing to use the magnesium, B6 and flax oil.

I hope this helps! I definitely was happy I combined the allopathic and CAM approaches!


----------



## tantylynn (Mar 7, 2011)

By the title, I thought this was a post about natural remedies for PCOS. Just in case anyone comes looking for the same information, I thought I'd post what I have found by simply searching around online. From what I see, it appears that there are no remedies that specifically target PCOS. But it seems that there are many natural ways to increase fertility, that have worked for people who have PCOS.

**Vitex* (aka Chasteberry) A fertility-promoting herb that helps balance hormones that regulate menstrual cycle. http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/vitex.html *?*Seems to work by increasing LH and suppressing FSH. In my case my LH levels are already elevated, so I'm not sure Vitex is the right solution for me...still looking into it.

**Maca Root* Essentially it's a root tuber that is a food staple in peru. It's been attributed to increasing libido, energy levels and fertility. It's said to work by balancing hormones through the hypothalamus-pituitary gland. http://www.macaroot.com/benefits/index.html

**Raspberry Leaf Tea* http://www.pregnancy.com.au/resources/topics-of-interest/pregnancy/raspberry-leaf.shtml

**Acupuncture* http://www.babycenter.com/404_can-acupuncture-boost-my-fertility_1403253.bc

**Yoga* http://www.yogababy.com.au/links/articles/yoga-for-fertility/

Good general health:

**Healthy diet & exercise regime*

**Weight loss* (if you experience the PCOS side effect of weight gain and/or insulin resistance)

**Vitamins*

I know this is a pretty generic and basic list, but I thought it might be useful for any other newbies like me. The websites listed give very simple reasons that the remedies are thought to work, just to give you a general overview. This list is also a work in progress, I'm still researching each remedy to see how/why it promotes fertility. I have only just been diagnosed with PCOS and started looking into this stuff, any suggestions or info. would be greatly appreciated. I actually came to this post looking for more information, and then decided to throw what I've found out there for anyone who is also trying to find solutions.

Anyone heard of any other natural remedies for PCOS or fertility in general? Or can add to my information above about why/how those remedies work and are useful? Or personal experiences with any of them? Thanks!!!

My plan while waiting to see a fertility specialist in May: Swisse brand's Pregnancy + Ultivite daily vitamins, healthy diet, yoga and charting my basal body temperature and CM with Fertility Friend. I am strongly considering ordering the Maca Root. I know that initial website posted above seems a bit iffy, but I did further research and read through all of the posts in the 'TTC with Maca Root' threads on MDC and it seems to be worth a shot. I found the powder form for sale at this website at what seems to be a very reasonable price, $10 lb! They also have smaller amounts available for purchase. http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/macaroot.php


----------



## tantylynn (Mar 7, 2011)

Just found this whole section on charting and TTC with PCOS on FF: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility-Charting-with-PCOS---Polycystic-Ovary-Syndrome.html


----------



## Rainy229 (Apr 4, 2010)

Everyone has great suggestions... I had a similar experience to yours though - nausea with all the pills! I was taking PNV and 500mg metformin - everyone thought I was preggo 'cause I was so nauseous all the time! Well, as soon as I switched to two 750 mg metformin XR tabs - nausea went buh-bye! HTH!

--Rainy


----------

